# Opening day of dove



## Ray D (Sep 23, 2017)

Had a nice opening day dove shoot with my son. Plenty of shooting and good food. Just a little shy of two limits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2017)

Time with your son is always a good thing, almost limiting out is a nice bonus! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2017)

a perfect day!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 23, 2017)

You mean there are doves in Florida that didn't get blown out of the state!! Looks like a great day. @SENC is here in Texas this weekend dove hunting also!! How you do Henry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2017)

Are doves good eating? Never tasted them. Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 24, 2017)

Getting so that we have a lot of them, fish & wildlife tried to open a season for them but the bleeding hearts shut them down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 24, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Are doves good eating? Never tasted them. Chuck


They are good eating. They dry out quickly when cooked so you need to be creative. I like to wrap a breast with bacon and pineapple and throw them on the grill. The pineapple helps the meat stay moist. Jalapeño and cheese is another good additive to a dove breast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ray D (Sep 24, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> You mean there are doves in Florida that didn't get blown out of the state!! Looks like a great day. @SENC is here in Texas this weekend dove hunting also!! How you do Henry?


I'm sure the hurricane had an effect on the doves but there were plenty of them using this field. The property owner went out to the field the day after Irma hit and the field was loaded with birds. I was concerned for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 24, 2017)

Had no coverage so just seeing this, but a great few days in S Texas. Temperature wasn't too bad (upper 80s in mid morning, mid 90s mid afternoon) with a nice breeze and periodic cloud cover.

Great shooting Thursday evening and Friday, a little tough yesterday and really had to work for my limit. Had a great time with good friends, which trumps the hunting regardless of how many birds.

Our landscape yesterday.



 

And lunch on Saturday, a mix of dove, sausage, bacon, jalapenos, onions, and tamales. Not Fu King Chinese, but pretty damned good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------

